# 101 Christmas Videos Online (Almost)



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

101 Christmas Videos Online (Almost)

Although some links are dead, many work on this site:

http://www.fanpop.com/spots/christmas/articles/64/title/watch-101-classic-christmas-videos-online

Enjoy!


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> 101 Christmas Videos Online (Almost)
> 
> Although some links are dead, many work on this site:
> 
> ...


Great find, if I get a chance later I will see if they work on my Boxee Box


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

About two out of three that I tried quickly this morning worked for me using my PC.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Athlon646464 said:


> 101 Christmas Videos Online (Almost)
> 
> Although some links are dead, many work on this site:
> 
> ...


Every time I go to the site it freezes. Am using IE 9. Will try later using Google.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> Every time I go to the site it freezes. Am using IE 9. Will try later using Google.


I just tried using Chrome, and it worked fine. I then tried it in IE9, and it worked for me as well with that.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Athlon646464 said:


> I just tried using Chrome, and it worked fine. I then tried it in IE9, and it worked for me as well with that.


I just tried using it on Google and it's working fine. Will have to check my IE 9 settings.


----------

